# 2011 Mondeo soaking wet drivers side rear footwell



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Arrived on holiday after a dry 5 hour drive and on unpacking the car and checking nothing was left I found the rear drivers side footwell mat is totally soaked and I mean totally! I lifted it out and water was literally dripping from it. As a put my hand on the carpet there is literally a puddle of water. I'm at a total loss to see whats happening. As I'm away I have no tools and cannot even check under the car as its on a big slope. A quick google search says its a common issue with mondeos and its the door seals or the seal/membrane behind the door card however in all discussions it seems to be older mondeos that its happening to. Since I've owned the car the rear door cars haven't been off so I'm wondering what to do? All I can do at the moment is try to dry it out so the mat is on the balcony and I'm going to buy some cheap towels in the morning to try and soak up as much as possible.

Does anyone know what it could be? Surely the door seal failure situation seen on MK1 and 2's has been sorted by now? I really don't want to give it to ford only for them to spend hours on labour without success in finding a fault as has been discussed in other forums. I think I'm going to have to deal with it best I can this week and strip the carpet and door card next and take it from there?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I did do one which happen to have some pinholes in the sealant that sites under the plastic banding that alongside length ways on the roof.

Had to removed them, and some interior trim for checking.

I don't think a dealer will charge every hour for it tbh, my old Ford dealer never did, sometimes agree on a price


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Rear light gasket?
Wiring loom grommets?
Washer pipe in roof leaking?


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Its really strange there is no water or wetness anywhere other than the bottom of the footwell. The carpet around the sides is bone dry at is the car body under the rear seat which I opened to have a look yesterday. I'm totally puzzled as to what is going on!


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Check where the ac drain pipes are, they can get blocked which causes wet foot wells, we have just had this on our 09 focus, I bet you had the AC blasting for the whole journey ? Worth a look :thumb:


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

on Vauxhalls there's a drain hole / pipe in the bulkhead where the wiper motor lives. They always get blocked. Admittedly it's nearly always passenger side that suffers.....


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Have you checked the drain holes on the underside of the door to make sure they aren't blocked at all? Is the drivers mat / carpet dry or wet?

James


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Gheezer said:


> Remember water will pool at its lowest point so don't assume the water is entering where its pooling. I had a BMW E34 with water in the rear footwells and it was coming in the front bulkhead.
> 
> There is an aerosol white powder product (Leak Trace) that you can spray around the footwell walls, bottoms of the doors etc then hose the car down. Any water trails show up easily and this is great indicator and proves very useful. It wipes off when you are done.
> 
> Good Luck


Good call - you can also use talcum powder. Either Avenue will be messy but worth it to find the problem.

Have a look at the waterproof membrane in the door too (behind the door card). Mrs Cook's megane had a wet footwell and it was water coming in from the driver's door. In saying that, it was a common fault on meganes.

Hope you get sorted.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I belive there is a known fault on the rubber seals around the doors that are prone to leaking/made worse when "cleaned". 

Have you checked mondeo forum? Or specialist mondeo part spares company - Who may know the cause


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

insanejim69 said:


> Have you checked the drain holes on the underside of the door to make sure they aren't blocked at all? Is the drivers mat / carpet dry or wet?
> 
> James


Its only the very middle of the rear drivers side footwell. The carpet around all the edges and from where the vent is under the drivers seat are all dry.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

packard said:


> I belive there is a known fault on the rubber seals around the doors that are prone to leaking/made worse when "cleaned".
> 
> Have you checked mondeo forum? Or specialist mondeo part spares company - Who may know the cause


I've looked on ford and mondeo forums via google search and this does come up as a common problem with the cause usually being the door membrane. However this is on older mondeos mk2 and mk3's where as mine is a 2011 model where you would hope these common faults had been fixed?


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

tmitch45 said:


> I've looked on ford and mondeo forums via google search and this does come up as a common problem with the cause usually being the door membrane. However this is on older mondeos mk2 and mk3's where as mine is a 2011 model where you would hope these common faults had been fixed?


Just because it is a common fault never assume that a manufacturer will have it sorted for the next generation of a car. Maybe you've just got a dodgy door seal, it can happen, we had a 3 month old Passat with water in the boot and it was all down to a dodgy boot seal around the rear light cluster. Definitely worth investigating further and from your description it would be the area I would look at first.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Got the car back from the local Ford garage yesterday and it was a blocked air conditioning pipe that was causing the problem. Fingers crossed all fixed now.


----------

